# S&w 411



## sureshot106 (Sep 9, 2012)

How many others have a S&W 411 .40 cal. I like mine. It's a good shooter.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I had one years back both since I am not a fan of DA pistols, I sold it.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Like you, I had one years ago. I found a 1st-gen Glock G22 fit my hand better and sold the 411, but it was okay. Functioned reliably, just didn't feel quite right.


----------

